# THe one that got away from the mavs



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

d) TRADE: San Antonio trade the rights to #29 Leon Smith to Dallas for the 
rights to #40 Gordan Giricek and Dallas' 2000 2nd round draft pick.


DOOOOOH


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Well he got away from San Antonio also. 

But I'll bet that the Bucks are saying "Dang we let Dirk Nowitzi slip away." I wonder who the best scout in the NBA is.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Well he got away from San Antonio also.
> 
> But I'll bet that the Bucks are saying "Dang we let Dirk Nowitzi slip away." I wonder who the best scout in the NBA is.


You see I have heard this before but it simply is not true. The
Bucks had no designs on drafting Dirk at all. It was simply arranged
for the Bucks to take Dirk with the 9th pick for the Mavs.

The Mavs knew that Dirk would be there at number 9 and since
they had the 6th pick they figured they could get something from
the Bucks to simply swap picks. I don't even remember what
the Mavs got for swapping picks.

It was not like the Bucks drafted Dirk then thought, hmmm
Tractor Traylor would be even better. The Mavs drafted Traylor
for the Bucks with the 6th pick and the Bucks drafted Dirk with
the 9th pick for the Mavs.

If this deal was not arranged before hand then the Mavs would
have either made a deal with another team, maybe the team
drafting 8th or would have simply selected Dirk with thier own
6th pick.

Either way the Bucks did not really let Dirk slip away. They were
never going to get him.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> You see I have heard this before but it simply is not true. The
> ...



Well I'm just saying that it was a big mistake for the Bucks. Robert for Dirk? They're probably regretting that they did it, now.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> You see I have heard this before but it simply is not true. The
> ...


yeah but if you dont think the bucks would have kept him in hindsight... I remember cursing the Mavs for making that trade. I also cursed them for trading away Juwon Howard. Ive learned to trust the Mavs. But The Bucks HAVE to be kicking themselves or at least thier scouts.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah but if you dont think the bucks would have kept him in hindsight... I remember cursing the Mavs for making that trade. I also cursed them for trading away Juwon Howard. Ive learned to trust the Mavs. But The Bucks HAVE to be kicking themselves or at least thier scouts.


Who are the "Bucks"

is it the front office??

or is it their non existant fan base.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Who are the "Bucks"
> ...


:laugh: 

It sucks to be a fan of a team when the owner is trying to sell the team....But the team HAS to stay in town!!!Even Jordan said I cant make that work!:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Even if they did move, where would they go? What market needs an NBA team? 

How about we let them play one last year as the bucks then just switch the team over to the Bobcats next season and let the bucks just die if no one wants em.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man the Mavs fleeced the Bucks. The Mavs traded the 6th pick in Taylor for Dirk and a latter pick whom was Garrity. Garrity was then shipped with a future first round pick for Nash.

So it came down to Taylor and a future number 1 pick for Nash and Dirk. Fleecing.

-Petey


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Man the Mavs fleeced the Bucks. The Mavs traded the 6th pick in Taylor for Dirk and a latter pick whom was Garrity. Garrity was then shipped with a future first round pick for Nash.
> 
> So it came down to Taylor and a future number 1 pick for Nash and Dirk. Fleecing.
> ...


beautiful, isn't it? two franchise players for a overweight bench player and a #1. Just beautiful.

Even if they weren't planning on taking dirk, the thought of they had him and traded him away, regardless the reason they had him. Still has to hurt. That's like knowing you had Tim Duncan and traded him for Evan Eschmeyer. Still has to hurt a little bit. Allen, robinson, cassel, Dirk?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> 
> 
> beautiful, isn't it? two franchise players for a overweight bench player and a #1. Just beautiful.
> ...


Ah no way... it would be Center, Dirk, Robinson, Allen, Nash and Cassell traded or as the 6th man. Yes it hurts.

-Petey


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Man the Mavs fleeced the Bucks. The Mavs traded the 6th pick in Taylor for Dirk and a latter pick whom was Garrity. Garrity was then shipped with a future first round pick for Nash.
> 
> So it came down to Taylor and a future number 1 pick for Nash and Dirk. Fleecing.
> ...


Who did that first round draft pick turn out to be?


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

Shawn Marion.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd take Nash and Dirk over Marion and Taylor any day of the week.

-Petey


----------

